# A strange thing happened



## Big Don (May 28, 2013)

Recently, when I have received new reputation, I get double notification. This is odd...


----------



## Steve (May 28, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Recently, when I have received new reputation, I get double notification. This is odd...



Me too.  

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyriacus (May 28, 2013)

Similar, but not the same, i received a notification for a rep i got ages ago last week. Hmm.


----------



## Big Don (May 28, 2013)

Steve said:


> Me too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



:'( Here I thought I was special...


----------



## Steve (May 28, 2013)

Big Don said:


> :'( Here I thought I was special...



Oh, you're special.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Recently, when I have received new reputation, I get double notification. This is odd...



Ditto.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2013)

someone rep this post so I can test please.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2013)

I had rhe same issue....hey wait a minute...BOB!!!! 

 Is this some cheesy way for you to get a lot of reps...I Mean COME ON!!!! You're already Gawd Emperor...what MORE do you need 

I would have repped you but the system says I have to spread some around before I do




Also I just edited this post at 12:26 I am about to hit "Save Changes" and the system will lock up and nothing will happen until I force IE to close. But when I log back in this edit will yave been saved 12:37 EST


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 29, 2013)

ok, so the notice says 2, while there's only 1 rep.  I'll check the support sites for that and see.  

The IE issue I can't fix yet unfortunately.  I'm hoping the new editor with IE10 compatibility will be in the next update.


----------

